# who no's what this place is like to stay at in benalmadena ?



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

http://www.thekingfisherclub.com/
hi just booked the 22nd - 29th of aug anyone been there who can give me a rundown on how good or bad it is please.
we paid £225.00 for 7 daysoff of ebay so it sounds like a bargain as on the website its £1450 per wk in aug
any info would be great thanks.
and anyone who wants to have a chinwag and a drink or two  not a problem


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> The Kingfisher Club, Benal Beach, Benalmádena, Málaga, Costa del Sol, Spain, Holiday apartments, Studio suites, Lets, Rentals, Vacations, Holidays, Accomodation
> hi just booked the 22nd - 29th of aug anyone been there who can give me a rundown on how good or bad it is please.
> we paid £225.00 for 7 daysoff of ebay so it sounds like a bargain as on the website its £1450 per wk in aug
> any info would be great thanks.
> and anyone who wants to have a chinwag and a drink or two  not a problem


Its too late now .... youve booked it


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Its too late now .... youve booked it


45 sec's to go last min bargain on ebay. i never even had time to click on google looks all good but it would be nice if anyone who has been or no's the place can say there bit


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You do know it's a gay bar don't you?

Not that there's anything wrong with that of course.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi jkchawner, 

I stayed at Benal Beach (some years ago) but with a different club. The complex is BIG and there are some apartments over the road too that belong to the same complex. I have to say we didn't spend a lot of time in the room, and as long as you don't mind the walk uphill to the main town (you can get taxis but we preferred to walk through the park) it's a good location. 

We found it pretty central and enjoyed it (although the first club we stayed with was pretty awful and we ended up getting some money back). 

That's one downside to living in Australia now - you have to fly quite a distance to experience a different culture.... 

Hope you enjoy your holiday,
Karen


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its part of the "benal beach" complex/area. I dont know what the Kingfisher is like in particular, but there are lots of apartments, activities in there

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Hi jkchawner,
> 
> I stayed at Benal Beach (some years ago) but with a different club. The complex is BIG and there are some apartments over the road too that belong to the same complex. I have to say we didn't spend a lot of time in the room, and as long as you don't mind the walk uphill to the main town (you can get taxis but we preferred to walk through the park) it's a good location.
> 
> ...


 hi thanks for that. it looks all good on the website and i cannot really find anything bad about it on google so we may have a good buy from ebay yet again thanks a lot


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> You do know it's a gay bar don't you?
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that of course.


which room is yours then ?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its part of the "benal beach" complex/area. I dont know what the Kingfisher is like in particular, but there are lots of apartments, activities in there
> 
> Jo xx


it all sound ok up to now. i havent been to your side of spain yet so its all new to us really can i pick your brains on good days out etc jo i love jet ski's waterparks and of course nightlife  also any nature parks dolphins trips etc


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I've heard it's a lot better since they knocked down that nuclear reactor though.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I've heard it's a lot better since they knocked down that nuclear reactor though.


to be honest that won't bother us there's over 20 cases of swine flu on our estate at the min the local kids school has had to shut i think i can deal with a bit of radioactivety


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> it all sound ok up to now. i havent been to your side of spain yet so its all new to us really can i pick your brains on good days out etc jo i love jet ski's waterparks and of course nightlife  also any nature parks dolphins trips etc



Good grief, picking my brains at this time of night is a pretty fruitless exercise!!! I´ll have a think and answer in the morning. Hang on, my daughter has just said....... 

......There is "tivoli world" which is kind of a theme park, Selwo marine park, which has dolphins, sealions etc, the cable cars which go up to a bird sanctury, Paloma park which has lots of wild life. 


For fun, you´d like 24 hour square..... can get a bit rowdy there, but it can also be a good laugh!!??

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Good grief, picking my brains at this time of night is a pretty fruitless exercise!!! I´ll have a think and answer in the morning. Hang on, my daughter has just said.......
> 
> ......There is "tivoli world" which is kind of a theme park, Selwo marine park, which has dolphins, sealions etc, the cable cars which go up to a bird sanctury, Paloma park which has lots of wild life.
> 
> ...


jetski's ? don't say there are none please. the rest sounds good. i think we may have a great time there sounds just what we enjoy. 24 hr square  i like a drink but in modaration. and were are good places to go within taxi rides other resorts etc i dont drive on holiday i do enough of that in blighty


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> The Kingfisher Club, Benal Beach, Benalmádena, Málaga, Costa del Sol, Spain, Holiday apartments, Studio suites, Lets, Rentals, Vacations, Holidays, Accomodation
> hi just booked the 22nd - 29th of aug anyone been there who can give me a rundown on how good or bad it is please.
> we paid £225.00 for 7 daysoff of ebay so it sounds like a bargain as on the website its £1450 per wk in aug
> any info would be great thanks.
> and anyone who wants to have a chinwag and a drink or two  not a problem


My daughter stayed at Benal Beach a month ago. She said a lot was closed including the water flumes, maybe because it was out of season. Her apartment was well equiped, but she was in timeshare. The sunbeds round the very large pool complex were 3 euros each a day, and you couldn't sit on the grass because it was always being watered.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> jetski's ? don't say there are none please. the rest sounds good. i think we may have a great time there sounds just what we enjoy. 24 hr square  i like a drink but in modaration. and were are good places to go within taxi rides other resorts etc i dont drive on holiday i do enough of that in blighty


I cant say I´ve ever noticed jetskis, but they´ve got everything else down there, banana boats, parasailing, pedalos, water skiing... all the usual stuff. So I´m sure there must be some!?? There are some boat trips, scuba diving etc that run from Benalmadena Puerto which is to the east of where you´re staying and well worth a visit 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I've stayed there and have friends who own next door. Many moons ago I had a bar just up the hill towards 24 Hr Square. Rooms are quite small but you won't want to be spending too much time there at that time of year. Massive pool/garden complex which is superbly maintained. You are 50 meters from beach (across "Highway of Death"- be careful) A number of heartbreak hill walks up to Arroyo de la Miel but I would not dream of walking to Benalmádena Pueblo (downhill "maybe"!) Hundreds of bars on the main road - up to 24 hr square or along towards Castillo de Bil Bil. Tivoli every day, Tivoli market on Friday, great football bar, open top bus of town, nice boats in marina and plenty of bars have "entertainment" in evenings. El Elefante is one of the better ones. Whatever you want you can have it - bingo, drag, C&W, line-dancing (or lap-dancing), half-decent singers, 80 year old karaoke "Stars" wall to wall sport etc etc 

Enjoy!


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> The Kingfisher Club, Benal Beach, Benalmádena, Málaga, Costa del Sol, Spain, Holiday apartments, Studio suites, Lets, Rentals, Vacations, Holidays, Accomodation
> hi just booked the 22nd - 29th of aug anyone been there who can give me a rundown on how good or bad it is please.
> we paid £225.00 for 7 daysoff of ebay so it sounds like a bargain as on the website its £1450 per wk in aug
> any info would be great thanks.
> and anyone who wants to have a chinwag and a drink or two  not a problem


Will you let us know how it turns out, be interesting to hear how you got on.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I've stayed there and have friends who own next door. Many moons ago I had a bar just up the hill towards 24 Hr Square. Rooms are quite small but you won't want to be spending too much time there at that time of year. Massive pool/garden complex which is superbly maintained. You are 50 meters from beach (across "Highway of Death"- be careful) A number of heartbreak hill walks up to Arroyo de la Miel but I would not dream of walking to Benalmádena Pueblo (downhill "maybe"!) Hundreds of bars on the main road - up to 24 hr square or along towards Castillo de Bil Bil. Tivoli every day, Tivoli market on Friday, great football bar, open top bus of town, nice boats in marina and plenty of bars have "entertainment" in evenings. El Elefante is one of the better ones. Whatever you want you can have it - bingo, drag, C&W, line-dancing (or lap-dancing), half-decent singers, 80 year old karaoke "Stars" wall to wall sport etc etc
> 
> Enjoy!


OMG ITS PARADISE CHEERS :clap2:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

mickybob said:


> will you let us know how it turns out, be interesting to hear how you got on.:d


will do it sound just the ticket for us. We like a bit of everything both very much in to watersports the mrs bingo me sometimes lol. Bar's great but im still being carefull of course  ive had a look on google and cannot find anything bad to say about the kingfisher resort. Have a look on the link on the first post. The guy who own's it says he will let for that kind of money to responsable couples etc so i will let u no on our return but it all sounds great can't wait we go on a sandels holiday soon as well the good life eh  this is a great place for finding out about holiday resorts for sure. Hope to meet up with jo and anyone else near by come on lets get a party going. Owdoggy were are u ?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

OMG 24 hour Square sounds like a riot I presume it does exactly what it says on the tin??!

Tally.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> OMG 24 hour Square sounds like a riot I presume it does exactly what it says on the tin??!
> 
> Tally.xx



YES!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"riot" is the operative word. The Brits kick xxxx out of each other and the Spanish owners rake in the money. Never saw the point of sitting in a bar with drinks 3/4 times the price of a bar 200 yds, where 50% of the "clients" were bouncers, 25% were drunk/drugged and the music is so loud that you can't hear yourself think. Still 25 years later 24 hour Square still goes on. BTW The Spanish don't call it 24 hr Square. They call it Plaza Solymar. They don't have to drink 24/7 to have a good time - seems to be just the Brits/Irish on holiday!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> OMG 24 hour Square sounds like a riot I presume it does exactly what it says on the tin??!
> 
> Tally.xx


yeah come on tally have a drive down and have a big meet up 24hr square is still way off for me im still being a good lad but it would be nice to meet up with a few of you all welcome over a social drink and a meal maybe


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> yeah come on tally have a drive down and have a big meet up 24hr square is still way off for me im still being a good lad but it would be nice to meet up with a few of you all welcome over a social drink and a meal maybe


I can't poppet - I would otherwise love to - it's the distance and my parents are over here for a month in August!!! I've said to Jo though at some stage we'll all have to meet up!!

Tally.xx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> jetski's ? don't say there are none please. the rest sounds good. i think we may have a great time there sounds just what we enjoy. 24 hr square  i like a drink but in modaration. and were are good places to go within taxi rides other resorts etc i dont drive on holiday i do enough of that in blighty


Not sure about jetskis there either, tho should be if they got all the other water sports? If not, if you can manage to get to Arroyo de la Miel up the hill from there, you can take train to Fuengirola or Los Boliches station and am sure there are jetskis from that beach. Plus there used to be some nice boat trips to see the dolphins from the port too, if you have no luck in Benal. 
The train is good for getting to Malaga city too, if you re into sightseeing. Am just down the road so if am around that week am up for the expat party too.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

You see!! You guys have all the fun darn Sarf!!!lane:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, let's see. After all, I am still waiting for Steve Hall to make good his vague promise to buy me a cup of coffee! and now he's actually got a genuine excuse not to!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Well, let's see. After all, I am still waiting for Steve Hall to make good his vague promise to buy me a cup of coffee! and now he's actually got a genuine excuse not to!


i will buy u a cuppa and thats a promise


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> You see!! You guys have all the fun darn Sarf!!!lane:


well if u won t come to us i will have to come to u tally later on in the year and then the fosters are on u and the other half im afraid whats your nearest airport etc and how far away


----------

